# SystemSix 2008



## marcello-six (Dec 2, 2010)

I am getting my crit bike about a few weeks 

The build up for now should be:
Frame: Cannondale SystemSix (54cm, 2008 black/white)
Fork: Cannondale Hi-MOD
Group: Shimano 105 5700
Crank: FSA Gossamer Pro BB30
Wheels: Shimano RS80
Tyres: Vredestein Fortezza TriComp
Others: FSA, Prologo, Cannondale


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

There is a recall on the FSA crank.


----------



## mspeak (Aug 20, 2008)

You won't be sorry with the system six. Stiff but not harsh and it turns where you want it to go with no flex or drift.

Its my everyday ride...I wish they still made it.


----------



## marcello-six (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm gonna use the SystemSix only for criteriums en races at the club.
What i've heard, is that this bike is an awesome ride!


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

Its a great bike.

I had a post in another thread. I just got a new supersix 3 and I still think the systemsix is a great ride... Enjoy.


----------



## SinnerDC2 (Apr 15, 2010)

do you know the systemsix frame/fork weight?


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

I dont. I've never had mine on a scale either. It was on another post but someone said it was 100 or so grams more than supersix non-HM. I cant remember specifically. There is some other info if you surf the web. Hope that helps.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Here are weights of all my previous frames, all 52cm

2007 System Six (Raw) 1158g
2008 Super Six (White) 1181g
2009 Super Six HM (White) 1107g
2010 Super Six HM (Matte) 980g

*All forks are between 332-340g

What am I riding? The 2007 System Six


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

My SystemSix frame in 63cm is almost 1400 grams. But that includes the BB30 bearings installed in the frame.


----------



## SinnerDC2 (Apr 15, 2010)

2008 systemsix fram 54 with 68mmenglis insert = 1263 grams
fork = 321grams


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I could have swore that my 52cm came in at just under 1k (frame only) with the head set bearings.

My bike complete weighs in at exactly 16lbs with two cages and Speedplay chromoly Zeros on a Park scale.


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

My 58cm SystemSix weighs 15.5lbs complete with pedals and bottle cages. And that's with the super-tanky System carbon/alloy stem too. It's a tad long, so I think I'll lose a bit more weight when I swap it to a Deda or something.
I didn't weigh the frame alone though.


----------



## SinnerDC2 (Apr 15, 2010)

I have 54cm at 16.8 and i dont have my front der installed, but I'm not sure if I'm going to install it. I also have to wrap my bars. I'm running old shimano 600 equipment so its heavy than most new stuff. My super heavy seat(363g) and pedals(225*2g) = 1.8 lb. so I can easily see most people in the 15's without doing any WW work .


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

15.5 is pretty good for a 58cm. Just curious...what is the weight of your wheels and cranks?

Here is my 52 at 16lbs even.


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

AvantDale said:


> 15.5 is pretty good for a 58cm. Just curious...what is the weight of your wheels and cranks?
> 
> Here is my 52 at 16lbs even.


I'm not 100% sure on the wheels, they're new, I want to say arount 1,400-1,450g or so. The cranks are super-light, and I have a pretty chi-chi full ceramic BB as well that is light, and super smooth.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

I love my 08 System Six. Gets the job done!


----------

